# dell inspiron 5150 problems



## daydreamrfl (Jan 23, 2006)

Please help. I have had my laptop for about 14 months now and recently just started having problems. For one there is a blue line that runs down the middle of my screen. The screen is not cracked or anything and the computer was not dropped. Although the line stays there all the time when you move the screen a certain way it will disappear for a few seconds. I am guessing there is not much I can do about this but I thought I would try. I was looking around for screens I could purchase. but it is like $300 for a screen alone and I don't even know how to install it. 
My second problem is when I try to turn on my laptop. Lately I have been just keeping my laptop turned on because if I turn it off or if it the battery dies and it shuts off it is hell trying to get it turned back on. When I push the power button it sounds like it will come on, but all that happens is 2 of the 3 lights (where the caps lock light is below the screen) come on. Sometimes the 2 lights on the outside blink on and off when I try to turn it on then sometimes the light in the middle along with one of the lights on the end come on then go off when the computer turns off. 
Also it does this with or without the laptop being plugged into the A/C adapter. Any help would be GREATLY appreciated!!!!
Or if anyone knows any good repair people in Orlando that won't rip me off that would also help. THANK YOU!!1


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

You are out of warranty I'm guessing?

I recall hearing that the lights can be interpreted like beep codes. You may want to see if Dell has any information on that.


----------



## daydreamrfl (Jan 23, 2006)

Well I have talked with dell and all they really want me to do is send them my computer so they can charge me a lot in shipping then a lot to see what is wrong with the computer and then god knows how much more to fix it.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

You need a program like this one.
http://fileforum.betanews.com/detail/Smart_Battery_WorkShop/1101224510/1


----------



## daydreamrfl (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks I will try that!!!


----------



## daydreamrfl (Jan 23, 2006)

I looked at that battery workshop thing and was just lost.


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

The Dell Inspiron 5150 had alot of problems with the power connection at the motherboard for the external power supply. This is a known problem and if you were to do an ebay search on 5150 MBs, this is one of the problems that is addressed quite frequently. Usually when the 2 outside lights flash, this would be an indication of a faulty display or faulty graphics card. I would almost bet that your graphics card would be bad. If you plan on replacing these components your self, makes sure you buy compatible components. The 5150 had 3 different 15" screens or 2 different 14" screens from different vendors. Also it could use 6 different video cards with different dedicated memory sizes and coming from both ATI and nVidia. Try and replace with what you have or the outcome may be less than pleasant.


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/ins5100/en/sm/palmrest.htm#1084976

http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/ins5100/en/sm/display.htm#1084976


----------



## daydreamrfl (Jan 23, 2006)

I might just break down and bring it somewhere. I am a little scared to go into my laptop to do anything.


----------



## mindlessoath (Feb 4, 2006)

daydreamrfl said:


> Please help. I have had my laptop for about 14 months now and recently just started having problems. For one there is a blue line that runs down the middle of my screen. The screen is not cracked or anything and the computer was not dropped. Although the line stays there all the time when you move the screen a certain way it will disappear for a few seconds. I am guessing there is not much I can do about this but I thought I would try. I was looking around for screens I could purchase. but it is like $300 for a screen alone and I don't even know how to install it.


this issues is a tab seperation, it was physically damaged by the user or someone else. some screens have a common problem with this, but most do not. it was from touching the back of the screen or applying pressure to it. it may not have been dropped but simple hands can do this. its usually not covered under warrantee, some compaines cover it some dont, i think circuit city covers it. if you havent got a warrantee then talk to www.safeware.com since this is a physical damage issue. www.parts-people.com for LCD's that work, prices are usually good and its not to uncommon to pay 250$ to 350$ for an LCD, the lcd and motherboard are the most expensive parts in a laptop.


> My second problem is when I try to turn on my laptop. Lately I have been just keeping my laptop turned on because if I turn it off or if it the battery dies and it shuts off it is hell trying to get it turned back on. When I push the power button it sounds like it will come on, but all that happens is 2 of the 3 lights (where the caps lock light is below the screen) come on. Sometimes the 2 lights on the outside blink on and off when I try to turn it on then sometimes the light in the middle along with one of the lights on the end come on then go off when the computer turns off.
> Also it does this with or without the laptop being plugged into the A/C adapter. Any help would be GREATLY appreciated!!!!
> Or if anyone knows any good repair people in Orlando that won't rip me off that would also help. THANK YOU!!1


the other issue its possible something has become loose inside the laptop. are you sure it wasnt dropped? could be an assortment of problems that a shop would need to diagnose by looking at it.


----------



## daydreamrfl (Jan 23, 2006)

no it was not dropped. I just didnt know where to take it. best buy wants to charge me 60 dollars just to look at it


----------



## casper2199 (Feb 11, 2006)

daydreamrfl said:


> Please help. I have had my laptop for about 14 months now and recently just started having problems. For one there is a blue line that runs down the middle of my screen. The screen is not cracked or anything and the computer was not dropped. Although the line stays there all the time when you move the screen a certain way it will disappear for a few seconds. I am guessing there is not much I can do about this but I thought I would try. I was looking around for screens I could purchase. but it is like $300 for a screen alone and I don't even know how to install it.
> My second problem is when I try to turn on my laptop. Lately I have been just keeping my laptop turned on because if I turn it off or if it the battery dies and it shuts off it is hell trying to get it turned back on. When I push the power button it sounds like it will come on, but all that happens is 2 of the 3 lights (where the caps lock light is below the screen) come on. Sometimes the 2 lights on the outside blink on and off when I try to turn it on then sometimes the light in the middle along with one of the lights on the end come on then go off when the computer turns off.
> Also it does this with or without the laptop being plugged into the A/C adapter. Any help would be GREATLY appreciated!!!!
> Or if anyone knows any good repair people in Orlando that won't rip me off that would also help. THANK YOU!!1


----------



## casper2199 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Laptop Dell 5150 Thanks its on Battery Mode*

I also have a Dell 5150.(Laptop) It blinks every once in awhile and goes into Battery mode, even though its alway been on ac power. When I first purchased the laptop it was fine, and started to fool around with the power options. I used to have all kinds of power options I could set it on, now I only have desk top mode.The only changes I've made is I've gone to a wireless network,since I feed off the computer upstairs. I'm so upset I nearly went to buy another laptop last week. i don't want to use my battery,since I've always been plugged into the ac.


I"m desperate and really need some advice

Thanks
casper


----------

